# HVLP *Turbine* based system. What do you use?



## TJ Landry (Aug 3, 2010)

I suppose the main players in this field is Fuji, Capspray, Apollo, Graco, Turbinaire.

I started out with the Fuji Mini-Mite3 with the accompanying gun. Worked great for 18 months but the gun didnt seem up to the job of Tub and Tile work so I bought the Capspray MaxumII and its been a Godsend. Its more robust, has more adjustments etc.

the MM3 Fuji Turbine is still going like a champ (much smaller and lighter than the equivalent Capspray 3 stager).

I am looking into another turbine and use the MM3 for a backup. Im leaning towards the Apollo. Any suggestions?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I have a Fuji 4 stage. Great for applying stains, clear coats, and thinned down oil based enamels. Not very good for acrylic enamels (crappy really) so I use an airless with a LPFF tip when wanting to spray those. 
I have always liked the quality of my Fuji (turbine and two gravity feed guns) but haven't used other brands so not really able to offer an opinion on comparisons.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

Capspray, have used them for the last 20 years.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Fuji is good, but I don't feel they are all that quality built. I have the Fuji Gold from many years ago and it had the quiet technology, which eventually rattled itself loose internally and now makes a loud noise when running. Probably a baffle somewhere, but why should I tear apart an expensive machine to fix something that really went out in a short period of time? 

I have the Titan Capspray 115 with all the bells and whistles, they've made some improvements to the hose. I ditched the original gun it came with, junk. Actually ended up buying the lower model gun (which makes no sense) and works much better than the expensive "new" gun they sell with the 115. The check-valve system in the lower model gun is better built than the high end one, go figure. 

Graco just released or their about too, haven't checked with them in awhile, their new HVLP system. I had the graco rep bring one out for me to look at and it seemed like a pretty decent unit. I might end up selling my Fuji since it's just collecting dust and get the Graco one just to try out. 

They supposedly fixed issues with the Graco like independent air control and a few other things.

Apollo has a good reputation and brand name in the finishing industry. You can adjust PSI amounts from the turbine unit which...I've never seen from other units. 

I guess it all depends on what your after and what kind of jobs you'll be doing.


----------



## sayn3ver (Jan 9, 2010)

Have a capspray 115. I use the pps system on the gun. Haven't used another gun yet so nothing to compare to. 

Think I'd go Apollo next time for the precision turbine and find a gun I like. 

Cleaning the cup guns takes seconds compared to an AAA or airless. 

However if I ever went to off site finishing or even more volume of higher end site work I think an AAA would be better. 

Limited on products you can shoot thru the hvlps. Always battling dryspray with the turbine air (I feel the need to run some sort of retarder or flow additive to get waterbornes to flow out) and because of the thinner products the film build is slower. 

(I don't think I can hit a TDS recommended wft with a waterborne through my capspray. If it's thick enough to hang to achieve wft it's an orange peel nightmare. If it's thin enough to spray well and flow it's alot less film thickness before it runs. 

My opinion. I like my hvlp and still learning everytime I shoot with it. 

I'd like to try some more of the woodworker geared products that claim to be ready to shoot with turbine hvlps. 

Or if a manufacturer would create one specific for turbine hvlps application. 

I think the guys shooting off a compressor/pressure pot get better results because of the cooler air.


----------

